# Starting then Dieing



## JD705 (May 13, 2010)

I have a 440 that starts great, it will run up in rpm's just fine but if I try to go forward or backward or try to engage the pto the tractor will die. I'm thinking electrical. I'm not the best mechanic out there. What's going on and do I need to call my JD serviceman?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum JD. Sounds like a safety switch to me, but I really don't know. What type of transmission do you have in that? If you stick around, someone will certainly be able to guide you through this. Lots of very knowledgable folks here! Just wanted to welcome you here, and hope you figure it out.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I recently had similar problems with my 4310, it was an unplugged harness to the seat switch. Mine would also start and run up but not move or it would die when engaging the pto.

Pat


----------

